# אחרי שנה וחצי - קרדיטים



## elinoket (27/10/15)

אחרי שנה וחצי - קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאחרונה סוף סוף התפנתי לדברים של אחרי החתונה (כמו להגדיל לאימוש תמונה ולחלק את האלבומים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
אז רק טבעי שאעמוד בהתחייבותי לרונית ואפרסם את הקרדיטים (אז מה עם עברה מעל לשנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מקווה שעדין תיהיה התלהבות אפילו שאני כבר "נשואה ותיקה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יאללה תהנו!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

מי אנחנו? תכירו: 
אני אלינור, בת 28, במקור מושבניקית (למרות שאין לי נשמה של מושבניקית). בוגרת תואר ראשון בתקשורת ממכללת ספיר. כרגע לומדת בקורס לשיווק באינטרנט וקידום אתרים ועובדת כמקבלת קהל (עבודת סטודנטים...)

הוא, גיל בן 30, נולד בחולון וגדל בהוד השרון, חולה כדורגל בנשמה. בוגר תואר ראשון בקולנוע וטלוויזיה ממכללת ספיר וכרגע בעיצומו של תואר שני בחינוך הכולל תעודת הוראה. עובד בניטור וניהול משברים באינטרנט (גם עבודת סטודנטים 

(ברוח הקרדיטים המאוחרים, צירפתי תמונה שלנו מיום הנישואים הראשון שחגגנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

איך הכרנו? 
אז תאמינו או לא, הכרנו באתר הכרויות.
אני הייתי תקופה אחרי פרידה קשה (החבר הראשון) והחלטתי להרשם בקטע קליל לגמרי – מה שיהיה יהיה.
מכיוון שאני 1.76 גובה ביקשתי בנימוס מגברים שפחות מ1.80 שלא יפנו אלי.
הוא פנה אלי ואמר שהוא 1.86 אז כל עוד אני לא נועלת נעלים 10 ס"מ גובה, לא צריכה להיות לנו בעיה 
ההודעה שלו היתה שנונה וחמודה והחלטתי לענות לו. עברנו לפייס, משם לטלפון ולבסוף אחרי שבועיים נפגשנו


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

הפגישה הראשונה 
אני יודעת שלא נהוג לשלב את זה בקרדיטים, אבל זה הפך להיות חלק מהסיפור שלנו (את עניין 10 השקלים הרב אפילו הזכיר בחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אז רציתי לשתף את זה גם איתכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז הפגישה הראשונה שלנו היתה בשבת קייצית. אני בכלל רציתי להפגש כי זה התנגש לי עם שיעור בחדר כושר שנורא אהבתי. בסוף בעקבות המלצה של ידיד לצאת מהבועה של עצמי ולהפגש איתו כי מי יודע לאן זה יוביל, החלטתי לדחות מעט את הפגישה ולהפגן איתו אחרי האימון.

באותו היום הייתי בים ואני תמיד מוציאה את הכסף והאשראי ולוקחת אותם בת.ז כדי לא להסחב עם ארנק לחוף.
בערב אני מגיעה לדייט, נכנסת לחניון בתשלום אבל אין לי איך לשלם כי שכחתי את המזומן והכ.א בתיק של הים! אני משאירה לו כרטיס תושב אילת שהיה לי ממזמן כערבון ורצה למקס ברנר, שם קבענו להפגש.
הבחור קם להציג את עצמו ולפני שהוא מוציא מילה מהפה אני אומרת לו: וואי אני מזה מצטערת, אני חייבת 10 שקלים, יש לך? אני תכף אסביר.
הוא, מבולבל (ובדיעבד היה בטוח שלא אחזור) מביא לי את הכסף. אני רצה לחניון לשלם ובדרך מתקשרת לחברה לספר לה על הפאדיחה הנוראית!!! היא צחקה ואמרה שאם נחזיק זה יהיה אחלה סיפור. צדקה 

מאז הוא תמיד "עקץ" אותי בצחוק שאני חייבת לו עדיין עשרה שקלים, אבל עם החתונה זה נגמר כי הוא החסיר אותם מהסכום שהוא כתב בכתובה


----------



## חופית87 (27/10/15)

גדול


----------



## haych (28/10/15)




----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

ההקדמה להצעה 
אחרי 4 שנים ביחד כבר דיברנו על חתונה באופן גלוי ואפילו התחלנו לתכנן אותה בלי שהוא הציע לי (בעיקר אני-הותיקות בטח זוכרות אותי משוטטת פה עוד לפני ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתי בעבודות אחרונות לסיום התואר והבחור החליט לחכות שאסיים כדי להציע. כמובן שהוא התבאס שיצא לנו תכנון חתונה לפני שהוא הציע בכלל אז הוא ניסה להוריד את זה ממני ואמר שהוא לא מוכן, שגם ככה אני לא רוצה ילדים, בקיצור לא קניתי את זה אבל זרמתי איתו כדי שירגיש טוב עם עצמו חחח

ואז באוקטובר אמא שלי אמרה לי שנוסעים לצפון ליומולדת של אחותי ושאקח חופש ל-3 ימים מהעבודה. הנסיעה המתוכננת היתה לנובמבר וביום שבת בבוקר הכנתי לבחור רשימת משימות ל-3 ימים שלא אהיה כאן (תוריד את הכביסה שאכבס, אני קובעת לך תור לוטרינר לחתולה וכ"ו) והבחור מנסה להוריד אותי מזה בעקשנות ואני לא מבינה מה הסרט שלו ושיפסיק להיות עצלן ומתווכחת איתו!
ואז הוא אומר לי "טוב, אני לא יכול יותר, שבי" והולך לחדר להביא משהו.
הוא מביא לי ספר טיולים של בודפשט שבתוכו כרטיסי טיסה וכסף הונגרי.
ואז הוא אומר לי: "תכננתי לקחת אותך בהפתעה לחו"ל היום בלילה, אבל אני לא יכול יותר! את משגעת אותי עם משימות ודברים וכבר יומיים אני לא ישן ומתפוצץ לי הראש"
ואני כמובן הייתי בהלם! אמרתי לו שיש לי נסיעה משפחתית – זה הכל חלק מהתוכנית
שהמנהלת קבעה לי משמרות – הן פקטיביות
וכמה שזה היה מרגש רציתי קצת להרוג אותו כי אני חולת שליטה ואמרתי לו שטוב שהוא לא חטף אותי בהפתעה לשדה כי הייתי פשוט נפרדת ממנו באותו הרגע והולכת משם חחחח
(התוכנית המקורית היתה להקפיץ איתו את חבר שלו לנתב"ג ושם הוא היה מתוודה בפני)


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

ההצעה - חלק ראשון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כמובן שבגלל שידעתי שהוא מתכנן להציע לי, איך שהוא אמר לי על הטיסה היה ברור לי שאני חוזרת עם טבעת.

נחתנו בהונגריה ביום ראשון בבוקר, אני ואמא נסענו להסתובב בקניון והבחור נסע עם אבא שלי לעשות צ'ק אין (ובמילים אחרות בדיעבד – ללכת לראות שהמסעדה מושלמת!)
**ולמי שתוהה מה ההורים שלי קשורים – יש להם עסק של בשר כשר בהונגריה אז הם היו איתנו שם. כמובן שרוב הזמן היינו לבד ופשוט נפגשנו איתם לארוחות ערב**
בכל אופן מגיע הערב, אני גמורה מעייפות מנסה לשכנע את הבחור שאולי לא נצא למסעדה (אפילו שידעתי למה הוא מתעקש, העדפתי שיציע מחר שאהיה יותר עירנית חחח קוראת את זה ומבינה איזו נוראית אני). כמובן שהפסדתי בדיון הזה, התארגנו במיטב הבגדים, האיפור, הבשמים וכ"ו, והמסכן קנה באותו היום חולצה בH&M ותכנן ללבוש אותה אבל היא היתה בטעות מידה קטנה והוא היה בלחץ!! אז אני מרגיעה אותו שהכל בסדר ועוזרת לו לבחור חולצה אחרת (כי כמובן שאני יודעת למה הוא לחוץ חחח).
בסופו של דבר מצאנו מה ללבוש ויצאנו למסעדה.


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

ההצעה - חלק שני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
כשהגענו למסעדה היתה אווירה מחשמלת! שנינו ידענו מה הולך לקראות בסוף הארוחה הזאת.

המסעדה היתה על נהר הדנובה, באווירה של שנדלרים וקריסטלים כחולים מהממים מהממים ומעבר לנהר, מול החלון שלנו בענק ובתאורת לילה מדהימה – נשקף הארמון של סיסי הנסיכה! שאני אוהבת אותה מאז ילדותי ותמיד חלמתי לטוס להונגריה לראות את הארמון שלה (ועד הטיול הזה מעולם לא עשיתי זאת).
הזמנו ראשונות, שניות, שתינו יין. ואז שהזמנו קינוח הלכתי להתייפיף לקראת ההצעה.
חזרתי לשולחן והוא אמר לי שהוא אוהב אותי ושהוא מרגיש הכי מוכן בעולם והאם אנשא לו.

ניסיתי קצת להחזיר לו על החודשים של הציפיה ואמרתי לו שלא נראה לי, אבל עוד לפני שסיימתי את המשפט אמרתי לו שסתם ושברורררררר שכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בגלל שהיינו בחול שלחנו וואטסאפ לכולם ורק להורים התקשרנו (אלוהים יברך את הWIFI)


----------



## haych (28/10/15)

הטבעת מהממת! 
נורא דומה לשלי, אז אני לא כ"כ אובייקטיבית. אני חולה על הטבעת שלי!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

ההזמנות 
בהתחלה חשבנו לעשות משהו חמוד עם החתולות שלנו (יש לנו 3).
ואז הייתה לי הברקה ששינתה את הקונספט – עוד שהייתי בתיכון לקחתי בובת פרה חמודה לאמא שלי (ולא היה אכפת לי שאחי קנה לה אותה, אני התאהבתי ממבט ראשון) קראתי לה מומו - MOOMOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




במשך השנים המשכתי לאסוף מומויים נוספים או לחילופין לקבל מומואים במתנה כי כולם ידעו כמה אני אוהבת מומוז (moomoos). בעלי כמובן זרם איתי והתאהב במומוז לא פחות ממני ויש לנו ספלים, קערות ועוד של מומו הפרה אז כפי שכבר הבנתם החלטנו לעשות הזמנת מומוז כי זה הכי אנחנו
צירפנו גם מגנטים מומוז עם התאריך באותו עיצוב
כל החברים והמכרים ממש התלהבו מהזמנה – גם מי שלא מכיר את הסיפור אמר שזה נורא חמוד ויפה.


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

האולם - גאיה בנס ציונה 
החלק הזה היה אחד המתישים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התארסנו בסוף נובמבר (2014) ולי תמיד היתה פנטזיה של חתונת מאי.
תאריכים פנויים דווקא היו (למרות ההלחצות מהסביבה) אבל אולם נורמאלי היה קשה מאוד למצוא
ראינו 10 אולמות! וזה אחרי סינון של אולמות שהיו גדולים מידי לכמות אורחים שלנו (הצפי היה 200)
או שהמקומות היו יקרים מידי, או שהיו עלובים מידי או שאנשי המכירות היו ממש מגיעילים. בקיצור לא ידענו מה לעשות.

ואז הגענו ל"גאיה" בנס ציונה.
למרות שכבר היינו שם בשתי חתונות בעבר (שהיו נהדרות!), שאתה בוחן את המקום בשבילך הוא מקבל נופך שונה לחלוטין. במשפט אחד: פשוט התאהבנו בפשטות של המקום!

גן יפה, פשוט, בלי הרבה קישקושים ופלצנויות, פשוט מקום של טבע עדין ויפה.
הוא עדין היה קצת יקר לנו, אבל במזל גילינו שיש חברים קרובים במשפחה שלנו לבעלי האולם, אז הסכימו מאוד לבוא לקראתנו והמחירים היו ממש בסדר. ידעתי כבר שהאוכל מדהים אז לא חששנו לחתום בלי טעימות.

אני יכולה להגיד שכל הצוות שם היה מקסים ביום האירוע, המנהל אירוע, רב המלצרים, כולם דאגו לנו כמו מלכים ושהאירוע יתקתק כמו שעון (דבר מאוד חשוב לחולת שליטה כמוני)

בסיכום מומלץ בחום!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

רבנות ורב מחתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתונה שלנו יצאה בערב יום ירושלים אז צוהר אמרו לנו שאנחנו צריכים למצוא רב לבד. מצאתי את אריה לוין שעובד גם ברבנות תל אביב אז כבר החלטנו לוותר על צוהר ולעשות את כל התהליך שם.

הרב היה מאוד נחמד, מאוד ליברל (הרשה לי להעניק טבעת מבלי לציין לפני שזו מתנה שלא קשורה לטקס). לפני הטקס הוא שאל אותנו קצת על עצמנו כדי שיהיה לו סיפור נחמד לספר בחופה, הטקס היה קצת ולעניין ומצחיק במידה הראויה.
דווקא הרבנות בתל אביב די שמרנית: כל אחד היה צריך להביא שני עדים שמכירים אותנו עשר שנים! ובנוסף להדרכת כלות (השמרנית מאודדדד) יש גם הדרכת זוגות שהיא גם חובה.
מי שרוצה מוזמנת לקרוא את מה שכתבתי ליאיר לפיד בפייסבוק בעקבות הטראומה מההדרכת כלה.

https://www.facebook.com/YairLapid/posts/689417411116613


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

מקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי די חרדה מהקטע הזה וממש לא רציתי לעבור את זה. בסוף עבר בשלום והיה אפילו די נחמד.

טבלתי במקווה בסביון (לא זוכרת את השם אבל לדעתי הוא המקווה היחיד שם).
מקום די פשוט אבל מאוד נקי ונעים. המים היו חמימים ואפילו נהנתי מהחוויה (היה כמו ג'קוזי מרענן בגלל החום של המים חחח)

אני חושבת שזה עלה 20 או 30 ₪ אבל האמא החמודה שלי נתנה לה חמישים ₪.


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

שמלה - חנה פרנקו כפר סבא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הסתכלתי על כל מיני אתרים בהמלצות מחברות ומהרשת. החלטתי ללכת לבדוק שתי חנויות ומקסימום אם לא אמצא אבדוק בעוד שתיים.

הלכתי לחנות בתל אביב שהיה עליה הרבה המלצות אבל לא מצאתי שם את האחת.
ואז הגעתי לסטודיו של חנה פרנקו

קודם כל היא מאוד מקצועית – ישר לקחה לי מדידות של כל הגוף (דבר שלא היה במקום הקודם) והתאימה לי שמלות שבמידה שלי ושיחמיאו לגוף שלי (עוד דבר שלא היה במקום הקודם).

מדדתי כמה וכולן היו חמודות, יפות, אבל לא זה... בעיקר הרגשתי שחסר דרמה בחצאית, קפלים ותנועה. את החלקים העליונים של השמלות דווקא אהבתי בחלקן.

בסוף היא נתנה לי למדוד חלק עליון שלא תפור לו חצאית עדין והביאה לי חצאית קלוש וישר ידעתי שזאת החצאית שחיפשתי! עשיתי לי תפירה מאפס של חצאית קלוש עם חלק עליון של אחת השמלות שמדדתי ואהבתי.

השמלה יצאה מהממת, מושלמת, סופר מחמיאה ומרזה! וחנה החמודה לא התייאשה ממני עד שמצאנו את השמלה המיוחלת! עלה לי 5000 ₪ לתפירה מאפס בהשכרה וכולל כמובן של והינומה. בעיני מחיר סביר לחלוטין.

לאורך כל התהליך היא היתה חמה, אוהבת, מחבקת, מקשיבה וסבלנית. פשוט אישה נדירה שיודעת להתאים בול לאישה שעומדת מולה ומומלצת בחום!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

חליפת חתן - SASAN רעננה 
לבעל קנינו את הכל חוץ מנעלים (וגם את זה היה שם, פשוט לא במידה שלו) בחנות ברעננה שנקראת סאסאן
זאת חנות בבעלות פרטית, עם מגוון עצום של חליפות, חולצות, עניבות, נעלים ובקיצור כל מה שהחתן צריך.
עלה לנו חליפה + חגורה + עניבה + 2 חולצות מכופתרות משהו כמו 700 ש"ח.
מומלץ בחום ובאהבה.

את הנעלים קנינו באוריג'ינלס בקניון שבעת הכוכבים, הרצליה. חנות איכותית ברמות קשות. נראה לי עלו איזה 400-500 שקל

בחתונה הלכנו על מוטיב סגול וכמובן שהחתן היה חלק מהמוטיב הזה


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

נעלים - נעלי מייק יפו 
אצלי זה תחום בעייתי כי גם יש לי מידה גדולה שלא מיוצרת בחנויות רגילות בארץ וגם יש לי קריסה קיצונית של הרגל פנימה שגורמת לכל נעל (חוץ מספורט/נעלי אצבע) לכאוב לי בשלב מסויים (אין לי קשת בכלל ברגל).

בצעירותי עשיתי נעליים אצל אלינור וחלק היו נוחות וחלק לא. הפעם בהמלצות רבות החלטתי לעשות אצל מייק ביפו.

מייק עשה לי נעלים סגולות מהממות עם עקב 5 ס"מ רחב ונוח (סגולות כמובן). הוא חיפש במיוחד את הצבע שהראיתי לו ועשיתי אצלו גם נעלים עם עקב 2 ס"מ בצבע NUDE  לריקודים.

הנעליים היו בסה"כ נוחות אבל בגלל הבעיה שלי של הקריסה היה לי קשה להיות על עקב לאורך זמן– עם הסגולות הייתי מהמפגש עד אחרי החופה ואז כבר הייתי חייבת להחליף כי כאב לי. 

בדיעבד הבנתי שהנעליים היו בסדר גמור והסיבה היחידה שכאב לי זה בגלל הקריסה של הקשת (גיליתי אחרי שהלכתי עם עוד נעלים עם עקבים נמוכים שאני יכולה ללכת רק עם נעל שטוחה לאורך זמן בלי שיכאב לי). שהייתי בירח דבש הלכתי שוב עם הנעלי NUDE  ודווקא היה לי מאוד נוח לאורך זמן, כנראה שבחתונה הרגל פשוט היתה כבר כואבת מהנעלי עקב ובגלל זה היה לי קשה ללכת איתן

לסיכום מייק היה מקסים, סבלני והעבודה שלו היתה מאוד איכותית ומזלי שאני גבוהה כי עקבים ואני לא חברים...


----------



## חופית87 (27/10/15)

נעליים מהממות 
מתה על כלות עם נעליים צבעוניות


----------



## haych (28/10/15)

צבע מקסים


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

איפור - אירית סדרה 
אל המאפרת שלי הגעתי בהמלצת המעצבת שמלה שלי. קוראים לה אירית סדרה והיא אישה מאוד נעימה ועובדת במקצועיות. ידעתי מה אני רוצה פחות או יותר והגעתי אליה כדי לעשות כמה נסיונות לאיפור עיניים (היא לא מאפרת פנים בנסיון).
החלטנו ביחד בסבלנות רבה מה שהכי אהבתי ויתאים לי והיא רשמה הכל על דף כדי שלא תשכח.

*היו שני דברים שלא אהבתי אצלה
1.* היא לא אמרה לי שהאיפור נסיון עולה כסף וזה היה קצת לא נעים. למרות שלהגנתה היא היתה ממש סבבה עם זה ולא היה לה אכפת שאקפיץ לה בהזדמנות.
בהקשר של האיפור נסיון גם לא אהבתי שהיא לא קיזזה את זה מהמחיר של האיפור אחרי שסגרנו.

*2.* אפילו שהבאתי איתי הרבה עבודה (כלה + אמא + 3 מלוות) היא לא הסכימה להתגמש במחיר שהיה טיפה גבוה לדעתי ולדעת המלוות שלי. בסופו של דבר החלטתי לסגור איתה כי היא היתה באמת איכותית ונחמדה ולא היה לי כח ללכת לעוד איפור נסיון.
למי שתוהה המחיר לכלה הוא 800 + 100 נסיון. מחיר למלווה ולאמא שלי 350 לכל אחת.

*נקודה חשובה לטובתה:*
היא מקפידה על סטריליות ברמה מאוד גבוהה, דבר שלצערי לא מובן מאליו. כל המברשות שטופות וחדשות לכל אחת, מברשת לאודם ולא מריחה ישירה וכמובן מברשות חד פעמיות למסקה. תתפלאו אבל לא כולן מקפידות על זה.

ביום החתונה היא הגיעה כמה דקות לפני הזמן, עבדה במרץ על כולנו במקצועיות ונעימות והאיפור לא זז מילימטר לאף אחת מאיתנו והיה מאוד מחמיא. בשורה התחתונה אני שמחה שבחרתי בה למרות הכל ולא הפסקתי להתפעם מכמה שאני יפיפייה 

בתמונה רואים את הפרנץ הסגול שלי


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

שיער - רועי סיץ 
תמיד היתה לי טראומת ספרים וכל פעם שהייתי הולכת להסתפר זה היה מסתיים בין באסה לבכי.
ואז הכרתי את רועי סיץ, ספר זהב שגורם לי להרגיש כל פעם כמו מליון דולר. עשה לי כבר תסרוקת לחתונה של אבא שלי ולטקס סיום לימודים שלי.
ולמרות זאת התכנון שלי היה לחפש ספר אחר כי רועי, כמה שאני אוהבת אותו, הוא ספר לא זול בכלל ובמיוחד במדובר בתספורת לכלה. אבל אמא שלי שתחייה לחצה עלי לקחת אותו כדי שאדע בוודאות שאני בידיים טובות ומקצועיות דווקא בגלל ששיער זה נושא רגיל אצלי.

בסופו של דבר סגרתי איתו, הוא עשה לי ולאמא שלי תסרוקות מושקעות ולשושבינות שלי תסרוקות יותר קלילות כדי שזה יהיה להן בתקציב. כמובן שכולנו יצאנו מרוצות (לא שהיה לי ספק בנושא)
התסרוקת שלי היתה צמה בחלק האחורי שעולה לקודקוד ואסוף מכמה צמות מגניבות כאלו. עם פוני וסיכה שהזמנתי בEBAY בכמה שקלים 

מי שיכולה להרשות לעצמה – מומלץ בסופר חום! תנו לבן אדם שיער לטפל בו והוא הופך לאל עם ידי זהב.


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

מוזיקה - שחר נגאר המלך! 
האמת שהתקליטן הגיע אלי. ביקשתי מוואלה מזל טוב שימצאו לי מישהו ואז התקשר אלי שחר נגר.

שחר הוא בן אדם מקסים! מלא אנרגיות חיוביות וחיוכים. אי אפשר שלא להרגיש אהבה שהוא בחדר.

הגענו איתו לפגישה הכרות והוא ישב איתנו שעתיים, השמיע לנו מוזיקה ופשוט קלע בול לטעם שלנו שיר אחרי שיר.

שחר בא לקראתנו עם כל הבקשות שלנו ועשה סופר שמח בחתונה שלנו.
קצת לא אהבתי שהוא השמיע ממש מעט שירים ממה שאמרנו לו שהם MUST  (אני מניחה שזה כי הוא קרא את הרחבה והחליט שזה לא מתאים אבל עדין זה קצת עצבן...) ולמרות זאת בשורה התחתונה היה ממש כיף ושמייח איתו ואני הכי שמחה בעולם שבחרנו בו.

בתמונה אנחנו עם שחר בסוף האירוע - עם מתנה שהכנו לו (הוא ממש אוהב כובעים אז הכנו לו כובע עם הלוגו שלו


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

צלמת - חן ראובן 
מבחינתי זה הספק היחידי שהיתה לנו איתו נפילה.

בעלי למד גם צילום וגם קולנוע וטלויזיה אז החלטנו שאני אחפש צלמים עם המלצות והוא יחליט לפי הצילומים שלהם אם הם טובים או לא.
אחרי הסינון הראשוני נפגשנו עם צלם שלא כל כך אהבנו את הגישה שלו ועם חן ראובן שיש לה פשוט אישיות מקסימה, אבל שם זה מסתיים.

קודם כל היא אמרה לנו שהיא מביאה מצלמת גו-פרו ושמה אותה באוטו ושהתקשרתי לתזכר אותה היא אמרה שהיא לא בטוחה שיהיה לה ושלא תמיד יש לה (גם בעלי הבין שזה וודאי ולא אולי שנקבל מצלמה כזאת).
ניחא

דבר שני שלחתי לה מייל התייעצות לגבי לוקיישנים – היא לא ענתה לי
ניחא

דבר שלישי – לפני החתונה העברתי לה מראש רשימה של מה חשוב לי שיצלמו, ביניהן תמונות של החברים והמשפחה והשושבינות. הרשימה הזאת היתה בגדר המלצה בלבד והיו דברים/אנשים שהיא לא צילמה ולקחנו תמונות לאלבום מהמגנטים.
ניחא

דבר רביעי וכי חשוב! – בתמונות המקדימות היינו עם שלוש שושבינות שלי ושושבין של החתן והיא כמעט ולא צילמה אותם בכלל אפילו שביקשנו ממנה כמה פעמים טובות שאנחנו רוצים תמונות עם החברים שלנו. השושבינות שלי השקיעו בשמלה, איפור, שיער, עקבים בגובה עזריאלי וכל זה בשביל סתם לעמוד בחום של סוף מאי ולהסתכל עלי דופקת פוזות עם בעלי לעתיד??

עכשיו סבבה ברור לי שאנחנו העיקר, בכל זאת חתונה שלנו, אז בלוקיישן הראשון זרמנו איתה לגמרי כי גם היינו עדיין בהתלהבות הראשונית, בלוקיישן השני ממש התחננו אליה עד שהיא הסכימה לעשות לנו כמה תמונות ואז מיהרנו לאולם כי היינו באיחור ושם היה הלוקיישן השלישי. עשתה לי תמונות בודדות עם השושבינות וגם זה כי החתן הלך לרגע ואז שוב רצתה רק אותנו ושנעה רומנטי ושנעשה ככה ונעשה ככה.
בשלב הזה נכנסו לאיזה מבנה נטוש שכלל טיפוס קל ואז השושבין טיפס למעלה להצטלם איתנו, צילמה 3-4 תמונות ועוד פעם רוצה רק את הזוג, רומנטיקה, בלה בלה בלה עד שבסוף יצאתי עליה ואמרתי לה "אני נראית לך במצב רוח רומנטי?!?!?!!" ואז היא נזכרה להגיד שהכל בסדר והיא לא לוחצת ולא מכריחה (ואם זה היה נכון לא היינו מבקשים/מתחננים לפחות איזה 15-20 פעם להצטלם עם החברים שלנו עד שהתעצבנתי בסוף).

ובאמת אחרי שיצאתי עליה סוף סוף קיבלנו זמן תמונות אמיתי ואיכותי עם החברים שלנו וגם אני וגם בעלי אמרנו שזה היה החלק הכי כייפי בצילומים. חבל שהייתי צריכה לצעוק עליה כדי שאשכרה נקבל את מה שאנחנו רוצים. כמובן שגם היה יותר כיף עם החברים שלנו כי זה משחרר ומוביל לדברים יותר כיפיים ושהיינו רק שנינו היא לא ממש ידעה לשחרר אותנו ורק אמרה כל הזמן "רומנטי רומנטי".

דבר חמישי – היא התחייבה לספק תמונות תוך שבוע וחצי וקיבלנו את זה תוך שלושה שבועות (למרות שיש מצב שאם לא הייתי עצבנית עליה מהצילומים הייתי מחליקה על זה)

*חשוב לי להוסיף שתי הסתייגויות קטנות:*
1. חיפשתי עליה ביקורות והמלצות וכולן היו מצויינות ללא יוצא מין הכלל, אז יכול להיות שהיא כן צלמת טובה ופשוט מתאימה לסגנון אנשים מסויים (אולי אנשים שבאים רק כזוג ולא עם הרבה חברים, או אנשים שיודעים להשתחרר מול המצלמה ולא צריכים צלם דומיננטי).
גם חשוב לי להגיד שלאורך כל התהליך לפני ואחרי היא היתה מאוד נחמדה. שעברנו על התמונות לבחירה לאלבום היא היתה ממש סבלנית אפילו שביקשתי שתשלח לי תמונות בנפרד ושתכניס תמונות מהמגנטים ושחלק מהתמונות ביקשתי לעשות פוטושופ ואז לשלוח לה... בסה"כ היתה כבן אדם מאוד נחמדה, סבלנית ומתחשבת וגם הוציאה תמונות מאוד מאוד יפות, אבל החוויה לא היתה נעימה.

2. שהלכנו לאסוף את האלבומים ממנה החלטתי לספר לה מה אני מרגישה. היא היתה בהלם! אמרה שלא היה לה מושג, שהיא רק זוכרת שמיהרנו כי איחרנו ושהיה לה נורא חשוב שיצאו לנו תמונות יפות. היא אמרה שאחרי שצעקתי עליה היא הלכה לבכות. שהיא סיפרה לי את זה היה לה דמעות בעינים והיא לא הפסיקה להתנצל. אז כנראה שבאמת איכשהו דברים התפקששו באירוע שלי, אין מה לעשות להיות צלם זה לא מקצוע קל ויש המון לחץ שהזוג יהיה מרוצה ויהיו לו תמונות טובות, אז סלחתי לה והמשכתי הלאה ובאמת שהאמנתי לה שקרתה טעות אנוש, אבל למרות זאת אני לא חושבת שאתן לה הזדמנות נוספת בבוא היום (ימים יגידו)

אחרי שסיפרתי את כל זה, תעשו אתם/אתן את השיקולים שלכם/שלכן


----------



## חופית87 (27/10/15)

תתנחמי לדעת שהתמונות יפיפיות לדעתי 
ואת בכלל היית כלה מדהימה! שמלה יפה, איפור עדין (אפשר לראות את הפרצוף מאחורי האיפור 
באמת באסה שאין כימיה טובה עם הצלם, זה רק מוכיח עד כמה הכימיה חשובה אפיל יותר מהמקצועיות.
אבל לא נורא, יצאתם יפים יפים יפים!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת אי אפשר לדעת, כי לפני/אחרי הצילומים דווקא היה אחלה חיבור
העיקר שיצא אחלה תמונות, תודה על המחמאות מתוקה


----------



## haych (28/10/15)

את מקסימה 
ממש אהבתי את הכנות ואת האמפתיה שלך.


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

מפיקה - אורית עטר - ORITA (אוריתה) 
היה חשוב לי לקחת מפיקה ליום האירוע וסגרתי עם אורית עטר (אוריתה).
אורית אישה מקסימה, חייכנית, חמה, דואגת לכל מה שצריך ופשוט תקתקנית. היא עזרה לנו כל כך הרבה מעבר ליום האירוע וליוותה אותנו בכל כך הרבה דברים שבתמונה הגדולה היא החזירה את ההשקעה בגדול.

סתם דוגמה – המחירים שהאולם רצה על העיצוב היו ממש הוצאה מיותרת לדעתנו אבל עדין רצינו עיצוב סמלי. אורית (שהיא גם מעצבת) הביאה לנו ואזות מרובעות עם חלוקי נחל שיש לה ושילמנו רק על העלות של הפרחים והנרות שהיא שמה בתוכן. היה מקסים ובמחיר זעום.

ביום האירוע היא הגיעה מוקדם סידרה את כל המרכזי שולחן ואת המתנות שהכנו לאורחים (כך שלא היינו צריכים לשלוח מישהו שיעשה את זה), היא אספה מאיתנו יום קודם את האלכוהול ודואגה כמובן להחזיר את מה שנשאר. והכי חשוב לא נפתחו אף שולחנות רזרבה.

מאז אותו אירוע אפילו התחלתי לעבוד אצלה מידי פעם (גיליתי שאני נהנית להפיק) ואני רואה איך היא מתנהלת באירועים אחרים ולא מפסיקה להתפעם. בקיצור שווה כל שקל!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

מגנטים - אורית עטר - ORITA (אוריתה) 
את המגנטים סגרנו דרך אורית בהנחה כי לקחנו אותה להפיק אירוע. בעלה המוכשר הוא צלם מגנטים וקיבלנו מלא מלא תמונות ממש יפות ואיכותיות. הודות להם יש לנו גם תמונות של אורחים/אווירה שאין לנו מהצלם שלנו.


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

הענקת תארים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שנינו למדנו במכללת ספיר ויצא שבדיוק ביום של החתונה שלנו היה את החלוקת תארים במכללה.
התבאסנו מזה ממש, במיוחד אני (ראשונה בבית שמוציאה תואר כשאני ילדה חמישית מתוך שישה).
אז החלטנו לעשות לנו חלוקת תארים אלטרנטיבית ולהכין תעודות של "סיימו רווקות בהצלחה".
אבל אז בעקבות עצה פה בפורום החלטתי לנסות להשיג את התארים האמיתיים. אמא שלי שגם ניסתה לעשות זאת במקביל התבאסה שנהרסה לה ההפתעה אז הבטחתי לא לראות את התואר עד שאקבל אותו ממנה ושלא אגלה לבחור כדי שלפחות הוא יהיה מופתע.
האמא המדהימה שלי אפילו השיגה לנו גלימות וכובעים וככה שכולם ישבו לאכול את העיקרית השושבין של בעלי הזמין את ההורים שלנו שיעניקו לנו את התארים.
נכנסו עם הגלימות, היה מאוד מרגש וממש כיף לראות את ההפתעה על הפנים של הבחור שגיליתי לו שזה התואר האמיתי


----------



## haych (28/10/15)

איזה מרגש!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

קשקושים לרחבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קשקושים לרחבה קנינו אצל לבנה זוהרים. שהגענו לאיזור היה אותה ועוד חנות לידה ואצלה היה ממש מבחר גדול אז קנינו דרכה.
הוצאנו 150 ₪ על זוהרים לחתונה של 240 אורחים שהגיעו. היה יותר ממספיק לכולם


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

מסיבת רווקות 
אצלי קהל החברות הוא איכותי ומצומצם אז יצא שהיינו 8 בנות
עשינו מסיבת במעין וילה באשדוד היה ממש כיף
מוזיקה אלכוהול שולחן סנוקר וג'קוזי
ובעיקר שאנשים שהיו סביבי.
הכנתי לכל אחת מתנה - ערכה שכללה קופסה לאחסון בתוכה מראת תיק, פצירה צבעונית, לק בצבע שכל אחת אוהבת, מגבת קטנה, קרם ידיים ומכתב אישי.
זה יצא ממש גרושים וממש יפה ומושקע כולן ממש התלהבו


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

המתנה שהכנתי לבנות


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

טבעות נישואין - טבעות ארגמן במושב בצרה 
חיפשו טבעות בכמה חנויות ולא ראינו שום דבר שאהבנו.
ואז קיבלנו המלצה על טבעות ארגמן במושב בצרה.
המקום הוא מעין חנות מפעל קטנה של בחור מאוד נחמד. קובעים איתו פגישה והוא יושב איתכם כמה שצריך בסבלנות מטורפת. מציג מבחר עצום של טבעות ואפשר לבחור ולשלב כל מיני דגמים וליצור עיצוב משלך.
מה שכן, המחיר אצלו מושפע בעיקר מעיצוב ופחות ממשקל הזהב.
הטבעת של בעלי עלתה 400-500 ₪, הטבעת שלי עלתה לדעתי 1500 או קצת יותר אפילו, אבל זה הכל עבודת יד מאוד מושקעת, לא כולם חייבים לקחת משהו כזה מושקע.


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

תכשיטים, מגנוליה + EBAY +אמא 
השרשרת והעגילים הם ממגנוליה, האמת שהלכתי עם בעלי באיזה קניון ובמקרה ראיתי אותן בחלון.
ישר סילקתי אותו שלא יראה וצילמתי לחברה ולאמא
עוד באותו שבוע חזרתי עם חברה וקניתי אותן
אהבת שזה יפה, קלאסי, אלגנטי, מחיר סביר ויוכל לשמש אותי גם אחרי החתונה.

אני תמיד תמיד הולכת עם שעון אז קניתי שעון תכשיט יפה באיביי בגרושים (ולא אכפת לי שצחקו עלי שאני הכלה היחידה שמסתכלת על השעון שלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צמיד הוא של אמא כדי שיהיה לי "משהו ישן" בחופה (אז מה אם שכחתי לשים את המשהו הכחול, סגול גם תופס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

DIY 
עשיתי כמה דברים חמודים בחתונה
1. הזמנתי מאיביי בובות חתן כלה חמודות שמשמעותית היו זולות יותר מבארץ. במקום לשים סוכיות מעפנות בפנים שמנו סקיטלס שיהיה של הביוקר
2. הכנתי מסכות חמודות לצילומי מגנטים בקבלת פנים. זה דווקא הלך די טוב.
3. הכנתי פינת ברכות שלא כל כך הלכה. לדעתי זה כי שמו אותה בפנים ולא בקבלת פנים ליד הכספת....


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

ירח דבש - יוון 
הבחור ממש רצה תאילנד, אבל בגלל שהייתי שם לא כזה התלהבתי. בדיעבד חבל שהוא לא התעקש איתי חח

האמת שהחלום שלי היה משהו אקזוטי ורחוק כמו מקסיקו, קאריביים וכ"ו אבל בגלל המחירים היקרים של הטיסות החלטנו להתפשר על יוון (בסה"כ גם שם יש בטן-גב וים בשפע).
האמת שקצת התבאסנו

קודם כל נורא יקר שם.
באתונה היה נחמד. היינו שם שלושה ימים, טיילנו וראינו דברים, אבל די חיכינו להגיע לאי שסגרנו להמשך הטיול...

חלק ניכר מהטיול היינו באי שנקרא פארוס שהוא מאוד יפה אבל די מבודד ומיצינו אותו די מהר. בעיקר כי איכשהו נפלנו על מזג אוויר קר לעונה וחוץ מים/בריכה אין יותר מידי מה לעשות שם.

בסופו של דבר הקדמנו את החזרה ביומיים כי די התרחפנו שם – לא היה כמעט מה לעשות ומה שהיה, היה מאוד יקר (סגרנו להיות שם 8 ימים – בסוף היינו 6 ימים)

כמובן שהכי נהנו בעולם מהחוויה, נהנו, צחקנו וזה ממש קירב אותנו.
העצה שלי למי שרוצה לטוס ליוון לתקופה ארוכה: לגוון את הטיול, לא להשאר במקום אחד יותר מידי זמן ואולי אפילו לעשות קרוז מסביב לאיים.

בקיצור החלטנו לחסוך ולטוס בקיץ הזה ובקיץ הבא לתאילנד ולארה"ב (כנראה שארה"ב תיהיה השנה ותאילנד שנה הבאה). אמן שנצליח להגשים לפחות אחד מהיעדים האלו!


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

סיכום! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לנו אירוע מקסים וכייפי
כנראה בדיעבד הייתי עושה אותו יותר ברוגע, מנסה יותר להנות ופחות להיות לחוצה
יש כמה דברים שהייתי עושה אחרת, אבל בסופו של דבר היה אירוע מקסים והעיקר שאני נשואה באושר 

מקווה שנהנתם לקרוא!


----------



## חופית87 (27/10/15)

אחרי שקראתי ונהניתי מהקרדיטים הכיפיים שלך 
אני מאחלת לכם הרבה אושר אהבה ושמחה בחיים המשותפים שלכם, נחמד מצד בעלך ש"מחק את החוב" של ה10 שקלים - סתם חבל שזה יעיב על המשך הזוגיות )
אני מקווה שזה יעודד עוד כלות להעלות קרדיטים, אפילו אם עבר זמן מאז החתונה - להפך, זה זמן מעולה להעלות קרדיטים, כי אחרי שמעכלים מה שקרה באותו הערב, ומשתחררים מהאופוריה - התובנות יותר אובייקטיביות, ויכולות להועיל לכלות שעומדות להתחתן.  
'שאפו' (אני לא מצליחה להשתמש באייקונים משום מה, אבל דמייני אייקון של כובע).


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

לא את הורסת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צחקתי מלא עכשיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נ.ב - החצוף ניסה להשתמש בזה שוב - אמרתי לו "זהו אבוד לך, התקזזנו בכתובה"


----------



## rachelMcfadden (27/10/15)

איזה כיף! נשמע שהייתה חתונה מדהימה! 
היית יפה מאוד!
אהבתי את הקטע של שילוב סגול בחתונה... מהמם!
נהניתי לקרוא כ-ל מילה שכתבת... לא ייאמן כמה עומלים על האירוע הזה, שנגמר כל כך מהר...
שימשיכו להיות לך חיים טובים ומאושרים, זה מגיע לך! את מספקת פה תמיכה לכולן


----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

תודה יקירה


----------



## haych (28/10/15)

אחלה קרדיטים! 
כל הכבוד שלא ויתרת!
כייף לדעת שהייתם מרוצים ושנהניתם והלוואי שגם החיים המשותפים שלכם יהיו רווי חיוכים כמו בתמונות


----------



## elinoket (29/10/15)

תודה


----------



## ronitvas (27/10/15)

כמה נחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הללויה!!! כאילו ילדתי עכשיו עוד ילד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מהמם! מהמם! מהמם!!
למרות שראיתי הרבה פרטים מהחתונה על הדרך ולאחר מכן, כשהכל ככה מרוכז בשלמות זה עושה לי שמח על הלב!!
תודה אהובה על שנענית לאתגר, גם במרחק של שנה וחצי אחורה


----------



## elinoket (29/10/15)

אני תמיד מקיימת הבטחות! 
גם אם לוקח שנה וחצי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה מתוקה על המילים החמות


----------

